# income based jobseekers allowance and pregnancy



## danniemum2be

i really wanna job but i cant see anyone taking me on when im 14 weeks pregnant. but im on jobseekers allowance, was just wondering when i stop having to sign on and what im entitled to, i live with my partner and he works part time. im not entitled to maternity allowance or statutory maternity pay. but i dont know about the rest, know i can get the health in pregnancy grant and the sure start grant, but what else can i carry on getting jobseekers allowance when baby is here?


----------



## Pixxie

You can carry on claming job seekers when pregnant as long as you are available for work. companys cant refuse you a job because your pregnant! You can claim until the last 2 weeks of your pregnancy i think? you get 2 grants of £190 and £500 (i think) and once bubs is born you get tax credits and child benifits 

hope i have helped a bit :) xx


----------



## Love Bunny

Right, 11 weeks before your due you will go onto income support meaning you don't have to go in to job center anymore!! WOOP! I know all this cause I'm in exactly same position as you. You will be entitled to surestart grant and healthy start around the same time - when you are 11 weeks away ask to sort out the forms and then everything will be sorted! You'll be entitled to housing benefit but only up to the price of 1 room until baby is born then they will pay most/some of the rent if you decide to go private rent IF you don't work and your OH is low income. You on your own will be entitled to a 1 bedroom flat/house if you go on the council waiting list or a 2 bed house/flat if you are with your partner but they don't usually give you anything til after the baby is born.

Hope this helps :)

:hugs: 

xX


----------



## Ickle K G

You will get jobseekers allowance until i think it is 11 weeks before your baby is born, then you will get income support which is about 40 pounds but when the baby is born that should rise to about 60. You will also get child benefit and child tax, not sure about child tax with your partner working but if not your partner can apply for working tax credits.

Also you should be able to get a job if your only 14 weeks if someone doesn't employ you just because your pregnant then it is a lil pathetic.


----------



## Love Bunny

Also as pixxie said you can get tax credits when baby is born :) Bast bet is to ask at the job centre theyll tell you most of what you need to know xX


----------

